# Damn the Fat Lady!!!!



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

I got all excited when I saw this: 

http://www.morelhifi.com/media/pdf/fatlady_catalog-s.pdf

That is one sexy-ass speaker! I also love the way Morels sound. 

Then I found out it will cost $20k


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Damn...It says it will play down to 20hz too. I wonder what it sounds like.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

When I get $20k to blow on speakers, I'll let you know.


----------



## buchaja (Nov 10, 2007)

Group buy!


----------



## thadman (Mar 1, 2006)

Whats so special about them other than the extravagant price?


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

They are the first nice looking speaker I have seen Morel produce and I love the way Morel Supremos sound. You could buy the drivers from Madisound for around $2,500. Doing a CF speaker would be the labor intensive part. If you were good with CF, you could probably clone these for less then $5k.


----------



## thadman (Mar 1, 2006)

ItalynStylion said:


> Damn...It says it will play down to 20hz too. I wonder what it sounds like.


A tweeter will be able to reproduce 20hz, that doesn't necessarily imply that it will reproduce it without compression, distortion, or any appreciable SPL. Likewise, the same applies for this loudspeaker...it can't defy laws of physics and with only two 9s...


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

You've probably got to spend about $40K on a proper listening room before you can even extract $20K worth of value out of those speakers.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

chuyler1 said:


> You've probably got to spend about $40K on a proper listening room before you can even extract $20K worth of value out of those speakers.


That's true of any speaker. It's even more important with planars and electrostats. If they had dropped these drivers into one of their ugly block cabinets, I'm sure you could get them for $4k or less. I'm interested to know how the cabinet resonance affects the sound. Obviously you try to avoid it most of the time, but maybe they found a way to make it work. The strings on an instrument vibrate, but the body definitely resonates and contributes to the sound. I'm intrigued.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

If I had a pair of those I would make love to them everynight!

I would kick my wife out of the bed and sleep between the sexiness!


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

droolss.........


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Mooble said:


> 'm interested to know how the cabinet resonance affects the sound. Obviously you try to avoid it most of the time, but maybe they found a way to make it work. The strings on an instrument vibrate, but the body definitely resonates and contributes to the sound. I'm intrigued.


Ditto....if it could work FOR you it would be much better than working against


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

Don't get too excited guys....I got to hear the Fat Lady at the Venetian Tower last week, and it's not worth the $32k it retails for, not even close. $32k is what I got from Mr. Mordechai's son who was there. Nice guy.

Upon first listen, it sounds nice. But there's not a lot of weight in the midrange....feels a little thin. 

It can play low.....vented box tuned in the low 20s. 

The Morel sounds alright, better than the Dynaudio lineup that will cost even more....but for the price point it doesn't win. 

It does look super cool though.....maybe the coolest speaker I saw at the entire show if that means anything (they should sponsor Ferrari F1 or something). But to justify owning this I'd need to have a real bad ass amp hooked up to it....

I was more excited about the ProAC speakers I heard at the show. They had one retailing for $3600 that I found to be more natural and midrange focussed than the Morel....

For the price point, that probably was the best value of the entire show.


----------

